# Chartering in the cyclades



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello!
I saw lots sailors had bad trip with some rental. I would like to rent a sailboat in order to go to the Cyclades. Do you have some information about the differents charters.
Thank you


----------



## Boatpride (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,

I have a recommendation for you. I maybe too late, but never mind. On my site one of the categories is sailboat charters. (That's a declaration!)

The cyclades are in the Aegean Sea and I have a post dedicated to that area. If you like you can read up on the area (no doubt you've already done so) [EDIT]

If you would like a competitive quote then please fill out the form and the friendly staff [EDIT] will help you.

Best Wishes


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

We used a company a few years back called FYLY with good results Greece Yacht Charter,yacht charter greece, Yachtcharter Greece,yachtcharter greece,Yacht Charter Greece, Yacht charter Greece,griechenland,Griechenland,Segelboot Charter,Sailboatcharter,sailboatcharter,


----------

